# Diferencia entre TTL y CMOS



## Dan2013 (Ene 24, 2014)

Buenos dias!!!

He creado este tema por un tema que no entiendo y que quisiera que me puedan resolver algunas lagunas.

Bueno, la cosa es que siempre uso en mis proyectos la tecnologia TTL, porque tienen la ventaja de que no se dañan con electricidad estatica. Pero he visto algunos circuitos con tecnologia CMOS y me comenzaron a simpatizar.

Pero quisiera saber en que destacan cada uno y cual es el mejor para utilizar.

Espero que me ayuden. Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2014)

Dan2013 dijo:


> Buenos dias!!!
> 
> He creado este tema por un tema que no entiendo y que quisiera que me puedan resolver algunas lagunas.
> 
> ...



*La tecnología CMOS tampoco*, eso ocurría hace 40 años cuando recién se comenzaron a fabricar.

Para saber cual es mejor o peor busca información sobre:
Velocidad
Consumo energético
Corriente de salida
corriente de entrada
Fan Out
Fan In


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 24, 2014)

En realidad la tendencia actual es que los TTL se estan obsoletando, debido principalmente a que son mas lentos y consumen mas energia que los CMOS, incluso muchos fabricantes estan ofreciendo chips CMOS completamente compatibles con la familia 74, solo cambia las siglas y listo

Por Ejemplo: si antes pedias un 74LS138N ahora lo pides como 74HC138N o 74VHC138N

La nomenclatura varia de fabricante a fabricante... pero en las tiendas les especificas que lo quieres version CMOS y ellos te dan el correcto

Normalmente las versiones CMOS soportan rangos de voltajes mas elevados (3 a 6 V) pero casi siempre dan menos corriente (en rangos que van de 3 a 10mA).


----------



## jmth (Ene 24, 2014)

Para complementar la información de Chico3001 diré que las familias básicas son 74LSXX y 74HCXX, cualquier letra de más que se le añada significa otra cosa, como bajo consumo, alta velocidad, baja tensión... También está la familia HCT que es compatible con TTL y CMOS.

La tensión TTL se fija como óptima en 5 voltios, mientras que la CMOS tiene un rango normal entre 3 y más de 20 voltios, y se está logrando que trabajen a 1.3 voltios.

El consumo es propio de cada familia, TTL: transistores BJT, CMOS: transistores FET. Los FET no necesitan (en la práctica, casi) corriente para cambiar de estado, ya que trabajan con la tensión en puerta, pero sin duda son capaces de controlar mucha más. De ésta forma detrás de una puerta CMOS podemos poner varios cientos más, mientras que una TTL no soporta muchas, decenas. La velocidad de las familias ya se ha igualado, antes la TTL era más rápida. La CMOS en consumo lleva mucha ventaja, ronda los microamperios de media entre estado alto y bajo.


----------



## Dan2013 (Ene 24, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Ya me han resuelto muchas dudas, y ahora puedo confiar en los IC CMOS, solo teniendo cuidado con la estatica.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2014)

Los integrados CMOS poseen en la actualidad una red de protección sobre las entradas que los hacen tan confiables de ser manipulados como cualquier TTL


----------



## BrunoARG (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola.

Mirá, cada uno tiene sus ventajas y desventajas:

El TTL es más rápido (mucho más), no se quema con ESD (cuando lo tocás y estás cargado), pero consume más energía.
El CMOS es más lento, se puede quemar por ESD, aunque hace muchos años ya, de fábrica vienen con un diodo de protección, así que ya no se queman (tan fácilmente), y no consumen prácticamente nada.
Además una compuerta con TTL ocupa más espacio que una con  CMOS.

La tecnología TTL usa transistores bipolares, diodos y resistencias, y la CMOS usa MOSFET únicamente.

Te digo, en el procesador de tu PC, el de tu teléfono, TODOS, se usa CMOS, así que date una idea de cuál es mejor...


----------

